# Looking for Hen in Tampa, Florida



## birdiegirlie (Jul 23, 2009)

HI!
I am looking for a mate for my tame, pet Turbit pigeon. He lost his wife and I have been trying to find a hen that needs a home/mate.
He is a short-faced pigeon, but I don't think it matters- he is very tame also. Their home is my spacious lanai- with a view of a water canal.
If anyone knows of any birds in Florida or if I can pay for shipping,
please let me know.
You can email me:
[email protected]
THANKS!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow, you have been looking for awhile...sorry you have not found a mate yet.... if you needed a male jacobin..I could hook you up... good luck and hope you find something soon.


----------

